# Another grandchild on the way :)



## BlunderWoman (Mar 3, 2016)

I was feeling blech and exhausted why? Because I listened to politics all day. Then this evening my daughter and her husband came by to tell me she's pregnant  Ah..something nice


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 3, 2016)

Awww congrats girlfriend, I have only one and that will probably be it...but new grands give you the meaning of life...enjoy every second!:love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 3, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Awww congrats girlfriend, I have only one and that will probably be it...but new grands give you the meaning of life...enjoy every second!:love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:



Thanks  When these 2 in the ovens come out I will have 5.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 3, 2016)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 3, 2016)

Congrats BW..... good news!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 3, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 3, 2016)

Congratulations, BW!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2016)

Congrats!!  How many will that be?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2016)

Congratulations Sharon!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank you so much everybody  I have 3 grandchildren from one daughter right now. 2 boys and a girl. I accidentally caught my granddaughter when she was born. The nurses left the room & she just came. It scared me to death LOL. My son has a pregnant wife & now another daughter is pregnant. So I have 3 on the ground & 2 in ovens


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Thank you so much everybody  I have 3 grandchildren from one daughter right now. 2 boys and a girl. I accidentally caught my granddaughter when she was born. The nurses left the room & she just came. It scared me to death LOL. My son has a pregnant wife & now another daughter is pregnant. So I have 3 on the ground & 2 in ovens



Wonderful!!  I have two granddaughters and two stepgrandsons.  My sister had 5 grandkids in 5 years and number 6 is due in the summer.


----------



## Galen (May 3, 2016)

*Congratulations!*



BlunderWoman said:


> I was feeling blech and exhausted why? Because I listened to politics all day. Then this evening my daughter and her husband came by to tell me she's pregnant  Ah..something nice



Wonderful news! It is so exciting! I was thrilled to hear the same news from my recently married son and DIL in February. I'm with you on this year's politics. It's a bit much, lol.


----------



## Guitarist (May 3, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## mitchezz (May 3, 2016)

Congrats.......I'm so jealous..........would love to be a Nana.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2016)

Congrats to you too Galen!


----------

